# An open Letter to the Solrock I caught in the glittering cave



## makeoutparadise (Dec 23, 2013)

Dear SolRock in Pokemon X that I just caught,

I know it's been a long time since I played Pokemon (Gen II) but i think you just might be my least favorite Pokemon to capture 

Not only was it a pain to use Pokemon with a low enough level so that you wouldn't feint. Half of which feinted  themselves after fighting you dispute my use of berries and super potions.
No the worse part was when I got your HP down to red levels and you STILL  wouldn't allow me to capture you. 
I threw* 6 great balls at you * SIX and you broke free out of all of them I threw an ultra ball at you and you STILL broke free Now all of this would be fine if you were a legendary Pokemon but you are not. 

To top it all off the actual ball that finally caught you was not a specialized ball with a good catch rate  it was a regular Poke ball a simple $200 poke ball that I could have used  to catch you. 

So in closing Solrock to you I say go to hell go to hell and you die!!!

Sincerely
Makeoutparadise


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 23, 2013)

Trollrock.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 23, 2013)

Release it; show it who's boss.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 23, 2013)

In a cave and doesn't use a Dusk Ball.
It's your own damn fault.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 23, 2013)

Not an issue. Ask why Gamefreak would put a pokemon (Metang ) in the friend Safari with a catchrate of 3 and not raise it for the Safari for peeps to have an easier time is the real issue. Wasted like 50+ ultra balls on a 1 hp, paralyzed Metang and I couldn't catch it.....


----------



## Katou (Dec 23, 2013)

Did Lunatone have the same issue?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 24, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Did Lunatone have the same issue?



No that bitch laid down and took it like a good pokemon


----------



## Bioness (Dec 25, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Not an issue. Ask why Gamefreak would put a pokemon (Metang ) in the friend Safari with a catchrate of 3 and not raise it for the Safari for peeps to have an easier time is the real issue. Wasted like 50+ ultra balls on a 1 hp, paralyzed Metang and I couldn't catch it.....



Despite being balls difficult to catch, I think it is refreshing when certain Pokemon have very low catch rates, especially since they keep nerfing all the catch rates of Legendary Pokemon.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 26, 2013)

Doctor Crane said:


> In a cave and doesn't use a Dusk Ball.
> It's your own damn fault.



Am I suppose to waste my only dusk ball on a pikemon like sol rock ? What if there's a legendary in a cave?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 26, 2013)

makeoutparadise said:


> Am I suppose to waste my only dusk ball on a pikemon like sol rock ? What if there's a legendary in a cave?



then you buy more dusk balls, genius.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 26, 2013)

makeoutparadise said:


> Am I suppose to waste my only dusk ball on a pikemon like sol rock ? What if there's a legendary in a cave?


Not stocking up on Pokeballs is also your own damn fault.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 26, 2013)

hated solrock and lunatone since 3rd gen. fucking psychic gym


----------



## Island (Dec 26, 2013)

If Batman was a Pok?mon trainer, he would use Dusk Balls.

I'm almost always playing sometime in the evening. Combine that with most difficult to catch Pok?mon, including most legendaries, being in caves, there's no reason for me to even use Ultra Balls.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

here is how many pokeballs you should use to catch solrock: none
kill it with water


----------

